# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Is this wall board asbestos?

## hundy

https://goo.gl/photos/HLv5WgcCui9kmKuPA 
I think they were installed in the late 1960s or 70s. 
It didn't occur to me that wallboard might have asbestos in it until after I started tearing it out, but I had been wearing the most finely filtering respirator I could find anyway, just for general safety.  Bagged all the clothes I was wearing.  I really liked that t-shirt, so I hope I don't have to take it to the dump. 
The local asbestos test lab doesn't open til Monday so I am throwing myself at your feet. 
The pics can be zoomed.

----------


## phild01

:Australia: 
This is an Australian site, we may not be familiar with what you have but IMO it looks suspect.

----------


## toooldforthis

looks suss to me
(that's Oz for dodgy)

----------


## Bloss

Looks like asbestos, but no way to tell just by looking. In any case you did the right thing by wearing masks etc so exposure risk extremely low.

----------

